# A piece of an album project...



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi !

Here, a very short track, piece of a larger project :


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fon-the-seas-04-horses-on-the-seas

Thanks in advance for your comment, criticism, and perchance, enthusiasm...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It sounds like a movie track. I don't know if that's what you were going for or not...


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree that it sounds like film music. I love the orchestration, though.


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Violadude and MoonlightSonata for your comments ! Yes, it's composed like a movie track... Thanks, again !


----------

